#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Treat for harry Potter fans!

## Shana

Hey wizards and witches,

I'm a die-hard harry Potter maniac and on April 25th_ Harry Potter:Hogwart's mystery_ came into the world.
As for now, I'm a first year Slytherin with the name Arya Stark in the game.
With the exact replica of the Harry Potter magical world, it's hard to make myself quit it.
_Find out who you are in the magical world through here!_

Tell me what you think about it!  :feedback please:

----------


## Assassin

Every 90's kids dream is to be part of Hogwarts i believe, I'm not an exception for it too.I played all Harry Potter PC games including Quidditch world cup.
This time they try to go through some new story plot not as same as harry potter movies.

The graphics of this mobile version looks good. Hope all harry potter fans loved this and make them feel like they were in Hogwarts in real !!! 

I'm with a name Albus Riddle waiting in Slytherin common room.  :Cool:

----------


## Shana

> Every 90's kids dream is to be part of Hogwarts i believe, I'm not an exception for it too.I played all Harry Potter PC games including Quidditch world cup.
> This time they try to go through some new story plot not as same as harry potter movies.
> 
> The graphics of this mobile version looks good. Hope all harry potter fans loved this and make them feel like they were in Hogwarts in real !!! 
> 
> I'm with a name Albus Riddle waiting in Slytherin common room.


Well, Hi Albus!
This is Arya from your house. Actually, may I know why you chose to be a Slytherin?

Yesterday I duelled with Merula and won and currently I'm learning _Wingarduim leviosa_!
By the way, It's so nice to meet another HP maniac around here.

Stay crazy!

----------


## Assassin

I like professor Snape that's the reason. Even Harry potter said that "He was the bravest man I've ever known". And try to make a great wizard with a name Riddle from the the same house Slytherin.  :Cool:

----------


## Shana

> I like professor Snape that's the reason. Even Harry potter said that "He was the bravest man I've ever known". And try to make a great wizard with a name Riddle from the the same house Slytherin.


Same here assasin. I worship severus Snape and not many agree with that. He was a mean bully, yes, But he was a misunderstood hero until the last minute. Hope he gets enough credit.
I chose Slytherin for the exact same reason.

----------


## Assassin

> Same here assasin. I worship severus Snape and not many agree with that. He was a mean bully, yes, But he was a misunderstood hero until the last minute. Hope he gets enough credit.
> I chose Slytherin for the exact same reason.


Some of my friends like Slytherin becaues of Snape. It's good to listen you like Snape too. The Cursed Child movie progress going on, hope Snape will get some credits on that.

----------


## Shana

> Some of my friends like Slytherin becaues of Snape. It's good to listen you like Snape too. The Cursed Child movie progress going on, hope Snape will get some credits on that.


Hoping so! Sevrerus Snape rocks!

----------

